# Magnetic Ledges/Hides



## Jake275 (Mar 15, 2013)

I have been trying to get a magnetic ledge and hide, similar to the magnaturals range for my crested gecko set up. Lizardplanet don't seem to stock them anymore and I can find anyone else who sells them or alternative ones in the UK. Im not very good at arts and crafts so making one myself is out of the question.:blush:

Does anyone know where I can get some from please, it will be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## matt83 (May 25, 2009)

Mag-naturals are made buy Pet-tech, a US company. You can order straight from their web site but shipping costs can be high on large items. I just ordered 2x constrictor water bowl from them so shipping costs were painful :lol2:. Also You may get stung on Tax and VAT by HM Customs as I doubt the USP shipping costs cover this, so that's something to bare in mind as well.

If you want them then that's the only way, because no one else in the UK stocks Pet-Tech.

Best of luck
: victory:


----------



## sdagar1 (Feb 11, 2013)

You can find them on ebay occasionally - that's where I got mine from (see pic below).


----------



## Corn89 (Mar 15, 2013)

Facebook- woodsy reptiles and equipment. :2thumb:


----------



## joe1981 (Dec 14, 2012)

Fizavi on here makes them. Proper top notch as well he'll even add a little plant if you ask him nicely:lol2:


----------



## The Happy Hornet (Feb 17, 2012)

Do the magnets give a good hold, or am I going to find them sliding down the glass lol


----------



## sdagar1 (Feb 11, 2013)

The magnets on the one I have (see pics above) give a really good hold - had no problems!


----------



## spottymint (Oct 3, 2010)

Corn89 said:


> Facebook- woodsy reptiles and equipment. :2thumb:


And if you don't do Facelessbook ?

I won't use it, someone on Ebay was like I do more, but on Facebook, well I ain't buying there, so any others sites for own made ?


----------



## Corn89 (Mar 15, 2013)

spottymint said:


> And if you don't do Facelessbook ?
> 
> I won't use it, someone on Ebay was like I do more, but on Facebook, well I ain't buying there, so any others sites for own made ?


Type in eBay "reptile magnetic ledge" it's the same person. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## spottymint (Oct 3, 2010)

That's what I have seen, thanks.


----------



## fizavi (Apr 6, 2010)

i've just added lots more ledges onto ebay. if you want to buy directly through me on here i can do for cheaper too. no ebay fees.


----------



## Woodeh87 (Feb 5, 2013)

spottymint said:


> And if you don't do Facelessbook ?
> 
> I won't use it, someone on Ebay was like I do more, but on Facebook, well I ain't buying there, so any others sites for own made ?


It was me you got it off on eBay u can contact me on here facebook email any way you like buddy


----------

